# Charlie's new sweater



## tinycharlie (Aug 16, 2005)

Our first picture post here!

Today I finished the sweater I started knitting on Tuesday... it was a quick one for my standards...  I'm soo surprised it fits perfectly!










Charlie and his worried look. He's got this eyebrow thing going on 









What a charming guy.









He's even teeteeing with it! 









"Ok mom, I accept. Now let me drink my water without that thing in my face!"


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

he is so cute.. Love the sweater


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

Awwww hes so sweet! and great job on the sweater  I need to learn to knit :roll: looks very hard!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow you did that yourself :shock: you could sell those , they are stunning

kisses nat


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

aw! what a handsome guy :love10: 

love the sweater!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> wow you did that yourself :shock: you could sell those , they are stunning
> 
> kisses nat




I agree, I would buy one of those for smiffy! Fab


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, that's a great looking sweater! I especially love the big turned down collar. I always make really small collars on Lily's sweaters and have to stitch them down.

Charlie is my new favorite boy here. He has such a sweet face. I love the look he's giving you in that last pic. :lol:


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

That's gorgeous! Can I ask where you got the knitting pattern from?

Thanks 
Janet :wave:


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

WOW...I love the sweater...but the dog....hes adorable.He has a very expressive face! Your a lucky mommy.


----------



## tinycharlie (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I love Charlie's little underbite, it gives him attitude!  

As for the pattern, I got it from www.knitty.com : issue fall 03.

I'm starting to knit another one in wool this time, he still gets chilli in this acrylic one!!

You guys are so sweet! Maybe I can put some up for sell if I can make a few more


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Tinycharlie I have pm you? Have you got it?


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh my goodness that is one cute chi!!


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice Cozy lookin cuter sweater an dso cute


----------

